# Intel Brookdale-G i845GEV driver wanted



## JohanJ (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi

I hope someone can help me here. I've formatted this laptop and installed XP Home (upgraded to SP3), but can't find the correct drivers for the Sound Card and PCI modem.

Everest indicate the Motherboard name as "unknown" and chipset as "Intel Brookdale-G i845GEV". Adio adapter "Intel 8201DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]" and modem "Intel 8201DB ICH4 - Modem Controller [B-0]"

I've stopped counting how many drivers I've downloaded and tried without success! The closest I got was with Realtek's AC'97 audio controller driver, but that gives an error right at the end of installation.:4-dontkno

Thanks!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try Driverzone.com it has alot of drivers and is free, also u will need to know your mother board so look up the laptop at the brandname site and request the manual for it or specs whichever is the choice usually under support. hOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi JohanJ,
Can you give us the make and model of the laptop?
Was this a downgrade from Vista to XP?
Bill


----------



## cdhdchamara (Jul 4, 2009)

i want ad1986 sound drivers


----------



## trapt_echo15 (Jun 28, 2009)

heres a link to ad1986..: i believe its soundmax...

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/SO...s-SoundMAX-AD1986-Driver-510016110-WHQL.shtml

ur PCI modem model pls...


----------

